# A bit new, showing off some fun :)



## JC's Mom (Jun 3, 2008)

Those are absolutely wonderful pictures. I really like the spotted one running around. Is he young? He is awfully cute


----------



## travlingypsy (Apr 5, 2008)

GA! the chestnut is soooo pritty!


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Little one (2nd pic and below) is just so-o-o-o cute...


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

Really great photos! I love the ones with the water hose to the mouth. My husbands horse will take a drink from the hose. Wish mine would :lol: 
Are the photos of where you live or board? Either way it looks like a great place to ride. 
Did the little pony just get a hair cut?


----------



## mudypony (Jan 30, 2008)

All your horses are gorgous!!!!! I love how you did one of the horses mane with the flowers, so pretty.


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Fantastic pictures.  They are too cute!


----------



## Jubilee Rose (May 28, 2008)

Aww, I just love your pics! The pony is sooo cute! And that chestnut is beautiful!! Did you paint that flower on her fly ears? and I love the flowers in her mane.

LOL, interesting way of setting up jumps. 

:shock: As if you got to ride on the beach! Your riding area is gorgeous!!


----------



## GeminiJumper (Jun 12, 2008)

Daisy is so beautiful!! Do you remember me from Equisearch.com? I'm Hunters&Jumpers.

Lol, your jumps look just like mine!!!


----------



## PaintedDaisiesofIce (May 7, 2008)

JC's Mom said:


> Those are absolutely wonderful pictures. I really like the spotted one running around. Is he young? He is awfully cute


Thanks  He's still a youngster, only one year old.


----------



## PaintedDaisiesofIce (May 7, 2008)

Vidaloco said:


> Really great photos! I love the ones with the water hose to the mouth. My husbands horse will take a drink from the hose. Wish mine would :lol:
> Are the photos of where you live or board? Either way it looks like a great place to ride.
> Did the little pony just get a hair cut?


Some are where I currently board, and some are from a nearby park I trailer to often. He did, I've never clipped a horse before, but he had fur at least an inch thick and needed it gone for the summer heat.


----------



## PaintedDaisiesofIce (May 7, 2008)

Jubilee Rose said:


> Aww, I just love your pics! The pony is sooo cute! And that chestnut is beautiful!! Did you paint that flower on her fly ears? and I love the flowers in her mane.
> 
> LOL, interesting way of setting up jumps.
> 
> :shock: As if you got to ride on the beach! Your riding area is gorgeous!!


I made it with felt and then glued some swarovski crystals on it, a lot cheaper than buying the fancy one, and it's personalized


----------



## PaintedDaisiesofIce (May 7, 2008)

GeminiJumper said:


> Daisy is so beautiful!! Do you remember me from Equisearch.com? I'm Hunters&Jumpers.
> 
> Lol, your jumps look just like mine!!!


Thanks, and I believe I do remember. My makeshift prix caprilli test lol, I don't normally jump so I only had one set to work with :lol:


----------



## GeminiJumper (Jun 12, 2008)

Oh, and I love the way the guys are looking at you as you are riding onto the beach!!! LOL!!!


----------



## buckaroo2010 (Nov 7, 2007)

awww there all so pretty!  
I love the little Mini Running


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl (Apr 2, 2008)

I was wondering if I was going to get to see Daisy again! She is just gorgeous! There is really something about that girl! She steals my heart. You two are just great together!!!! 

Thanks for the pictures... I really enjoyed them!


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

I love the pony!


----------

